# Looking for a sweet loving Macro Dominant



## rock123 (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi there

I'm a sub femboy and I'm looking for a dominant (+18 for possible NSFW) who would be willing to RP as my Macro dominant in a romance setting.

if you are interested please let me know.


----------



## Inferno folf (Nov 9, 2019)

Hey I'd like to rp with you


----------



## rock123 (Nov 10, 2019)

Inferno folf said:


> Hey I'd like to rp with you


Ok come to pm please


----------

